# New KB2975719 still causing problems-any advise?



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

Windows 8.1-8gb ram-NVidia GeForce 8400gs-
the facts-Like most everyone else who had automatic updates turned on the botched Aug updates were applied to my pc. I didn't experience the blue/black screens but my screen started doing all kinds of weird flickering and jumping around. I have all current drivers for my graphics card. So, after reading about all of Microsoft's mess, I tried to uninstall the 5 updates they told to uninstall but was not able to uninstall all of them. I then tried system restore only to find system restore would not complete successfully. The only full back up I had was made after the offending updates were installed so that did not do me any good. My only other option was a system refresh which took me way back but luckily I did not have to go all the way back to 8 because I had made a custom refresh image after I upgraded 8 to 8.1

I then carefully set about working my way through all outstanding updates making restore points between them all. Everything worked fine until I got down to the NEW KB2975719.(yes I did make sure that KB2919355 and KB2993651 were installed before hand). When I applied it I started getting the same weird goings-on as I had with the original one. No where have I read complaints from others regarding this and I can find no way to contact Microsoft directly regarding my problem. I can try system restore but don't have much faith that it will work. It's always been squirrely in Windows 8. I did have the foresight to make another full system backup right before I started this whole thing so I can get back where I started but it is my understanding that I have to have the NEW KB2975719 installed in order to get future updates. Man, this is the biggest mess.

Hopefully some of you can advise me how I should proceed. I don't think I can leave the NEW KB2975719 installed because the flickering windows are driving me crazy. Is there anyone that any of you guys know that I can contact to try to make Microsoft aware that there is still a problem, at least for me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type* appwiz.cpl *and press enter. On the Left panel click *View Updates*, uninstall the* KB2975719 *update.


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

I know how to uninstall an update. That was not my question.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> how I should proceed?


 I thought your question was, _How should I proceed?_ You should uninstall the update to proceed


----------

